# Pulling hard to sniff



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Bumping up!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Do you talk to her to keep her attention? Watch me, etc?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Obedience training and a pinch collar.


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

If you have her on a regular harness....those are made for the dog to pull. Sled dogs wear harnesses so they can pull. Sounds like she needs to go back to a no-pull harness or some other sort of device/tool that she cannot keep pulling you. She also needs way more training. I know you can't go to a class at this time....but that would be your best bet in the future.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

I am working on leash training with Tomo too who turned 1 last week. We are still working on the training portion, but I have at least figured out a few things that work well for me to save my elbow and shoulder when he pulls hard (sniffing, running ahead, trying to get to a dog, all the things that are way more exciting than me!):

1. Use a front clip no-pull harness or head halter to make pulling harder (he hated the Halti so we're using the Freedom harness now)
2. If he pulls on the leash, I'll move my body onto the leash so that a part of it is wrapped around my waist. This creates friction and my body weight helps restrain the leash, instead of using my arm to hold the leash back.
3. I also like using this Buddy System leash (www.buddysys.com) that is attached to my waist. It's a lot more secure than angling a normal leash around my waist, and I have both hands free to get treats out of the pouch.


----------



## StayGoldPiper (Jun 25, 2019)

jomiel said:


> I am working on leash training with Tomo too who turned 1 last week. We are still working on the training portion, but I have at least figured out a few things that work well for me to save my elbow and shoulder when he pulls hard (sniffing, running ahead, trying to get to a dog, all the things that are way more exciting than me!):
> 
> 1. Use a front clip no-pull harness or head halter to make pulling harder (he hated the Halti so we're using the Freedom harness now)
> 2. If he pulls on the leash, I'll move my body onto the leash so that a part of it is wrapped around my waist. This creates friction and my body weight helps restrain the leash, instead of using my arm to hold the leash back.
> 3. I also like using this Buddy System leash (www.buddysys.com) that is attached to my waist. It's a lot more secure than angling a normal leash around my waist, and I have both hands free to get treats out of the pouch.


Thank you! I'll look into that brand and use your recommendation to brace myself so I don't keep hurting my elbow.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Harnesses are garbage for dogs honestly. All dogs are built to pull with their chests. A harness allows a dog to pull and feel it half as much or more then if they were in a collar. You could never pay me to use a harness or even an easy walk harness. 

Plus standard lose leash etiquette means that when a dog pulls and doesn't instantly correct themselves all forward movement must stop instantly. When they come back towards your and create slack in the leash you reward with praise or treat and start walking again. This kind of behavior means the original walk/lead training was never done properly and that the easy walk harness was only every used to deter pulling and was never used to train in most cases.


----------



## CCG_FDL (Sep 23, 2019)

There are so many things to sniff on a walk! I guess I’m weird but I actually stop and let my dog sniff/zig zag/be animated on our walks. Walks are for my dog and they are fun for him—I do however make sure I am very interesting to him too by my using a happy excited tone of voice, body language and a few treats. Mine just turned 1 and is very excited to see people, dogs, cats the whole nine yards. I’m always looking ahead for the next “thing” that will get his attention then I either decide it’s ok (to sniff to get excited etc) or I’ll stop and get his attention first, look at me, sit, treat etc. I’m not into the “dog must walk at my side at all times eyes ahead” that’s not fun for me or the dog. I use a front clip easy walk harness and love it.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

It's not difficult to train a dog to heel. Google it, there are hundreds of videos.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I let my dog sniff and such but they can't be pulling on me. We do off leash time where she can run and romp around. but walks are for walking properly. They can investigate and sniff around and I don't make her stop but must do it within in the limits of the leash.


----------

